# Vermont Castings Radiance 2600 with cracked burner



## Erin (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm looking to purchase this VC Radiance 2600. It has a cracked burner plate and does not light any more. I spoke with the current owner today and he tried to call around Alaska and out of state some... no one carries the burner for this model any longer. I've read all about how it's difficult to get VC parts due to the company changing hands so many times. Does anyone have recommendations of discontinued part suppliers or know if a plumber/handyman could sauder or patch the crack somehow?? Here's a link to the unit and pictures of the crack: http://anchorage.craigslist.org/hsh/3571667643.html    Thanks for any advice you can lend!


----------



## Lisaparn (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi, I am in the fireplace business, (gas-fireplace.com)  Vermont Castings is now owned by Monessen, they bought the company a number of years ago. Until recently they were operating Vermont Castings as a separate company. They now seem to be channeling the company (Monessen) to be recognized as The Vermont Castings Group. I can't guarantee that they will have a replacement burner, but here is a contact number at Monessen (Vermont Castings Group) 877- 863-4350. I would contact Monessen first and ask for their Technical department to see if the part is available, and then locate a retail store that can order it for you.You can go to Monessenhearth.com and to locate a retail store.


----------

